# Cajun Riviera



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open Callbacks to land blind: 27 dogs

3 FC Westwood's Sunday Silence Davis Dautreuil Davis Dautreuil 
4 Dogwoods Fear Factor Steve Penny Tim Milligan/Steve Penny 
8 Jazztime Montana Cowboy Milton & Sherry McClure Dave Rorem 
9 Sandy Creek's Spirit of Hope Frank Lucas Clint Avant 
10 FC/AFC Bayou Teche Miah Stephen Ritter Stephen Ritter 
12 Atchafalaya River Dakota Larry Clement Ryan Brasseaux 
14 Farmer's Lethal Weapon Brandon & Shelly Wall Dave Rorem/Ty Rorem 
16 Un Petit Peu Canaille F. Lee & Rose B. Jolley F. Lee Jolley 
17 FC Moonstones Ignites on Impact Debra Ziegler Dave Rorem 
19 Shadow's Borne To Mark Suanne Kora Dave Rorem 
20 Cajun Country Cole Luke Barras Luke Barras/Ryan Brasseaux 
22 NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie Marion Stroud Swingle Dave Rorem/Ty Rorem 
24 FC AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready to Rumble Bobby Lane Bobby Lane/Mark Smith 
26 Gi Gi Turns A Profit Cyndi Wilbanks Ryan Brasseaux 
28 Plourde's He's A Doozy Steven Kurlansky Dave Rorem 
30 FC Mak's Convince Me Connie MH Bobby Farmer Tim Milligan 
34 EM DEE'S KENAI K9 Boyd Skille Dave Rorem 
35 HR Lone Star's TopShelf Power Player MH Robert Zaunbrecher Clint Avant 
39 FC AFC Sandmans Ticket Larry & LindaAnn Bozeman Dave Rorem 
41 Glade Creek's Hit A Wall Troy and Jimi Murray Tim Milligan 
44 Reservoir's Pendant's Gem Rickey Edge Rickey Edge 
46 Wave the Flag Patrick Huckabay Pat Huckabay/Ryan Brasseaux 
47 SUGAR MILL KATIE DANNY WIDNER Dan Widner 
48 Pinehurst's All That Jazz James & Debbie Hurst Dave Rorem/Ty Rorem 
49 Farmer's No Insurance Bobby Farmer Tim Milligan 
53 Seaside's Kingfish Mark Medford Dave Rorem 
54 Nobody Moves Nobody Gets Hurt Ken Barton

At dinner, heard Brasseaux took Blue and Red in the Qual, but kon't know with which dogs or other placements.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Q Results

1st Storm/Delcambre/Brasseaux
2nd Cassi/T Ritter/Brasseaux
3rd Chrystal/Clement/Brasseaux
4th Bee/J Neel O/H
RJ Billie/K Cox O/H
J Sioux//Lucas/Avant


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Any Derby updates?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Derby, 13 dogs back for the 3rd series water marks for Sunday morn.

Open goes to the water marks and Am to the water blind.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN unofficial results:

1st FC Jazz Hurst (Jim & Debbie Hurst)/Ty Rorem, NEW FC AND QUALIFIES FOR NAT'L ! ! ! ! !
2nd Ryan Brasseaux--sorry do not know which dog
3rd NFC Willie/ Rorem, qualifies for Nat'l ! !
4th Miah Ritter/Stephen
RJam--Lee Jolley
Jams--do not know all of them, Jaye Bozeman, Roper McClure, Casey Skille


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

anybody know how the AM came out?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

CAJUN DERBY RESULTS:

1. Boudreaux/Williams
2. Bo/Miltotn
3. Lil Bit/Avant
4. Chief/Lane
R.J. Boomer/Tatum
Jam Tank/Tatum


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any idea which dog got 2 in open?


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Unofficial "Book is in the back of the Truck" Amateur Results:

1st: #04 Ken Barton with Carly (Goes to prove that running First Dog in the First Series is sometimes a good thing!) 
2nd: #15 Tom Watson with Tie
3rd: #23 Bobby Lane with Ali
4th: #03 Bobby Boudet with Cody
RJ: #20 Larry Bozeman with Jaye J
Jams: #07 Brandon Wall with Cutter and #22 Luke Barras with Cole

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Whistler (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats to Jim & Debbie Hurst/Rorem Retrievers to fine chocolate female that became a Field Champion....congrats


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Ken and Carly!! We are so happy for you!!


Jerry and Barb


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

CONGRATS to Tom Watson and Tie for their AM 2nd!!

And, I did forget to mention that the new FC Jazz Hurst is a well-bred CHOCOLATE female with a ton of points!! I don't know how many 2nds Jazz has earned, but it is quite a few!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Grats to trainin buds Bobby Lane with Ali AM. 3rd and Chief with Derby 4th....and Bobby Boudet with Cody Am. fourth....and Kenny Cox and Billie with Qual RJ...........and to all placements in a fun as usual trial.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

HiRollerlabs said:


> OPEN unofficial results:
> 
> 1st FC Jazz Hurst (Jim & Debbie Hurst)/Ty Rorem, NEW FC AND QUALIFIES FOR NAT'L ! ! ! ! !
> 2nd Ryan Brasseaux--sorry do not know which dog
> ...


What a good dog, "Willie"...giving Dave another shot at the NFC..same dog, same handler...Congratulations!!

I guess Ty doesn't sit on top of the dog truck reading anymore..in between airing and preparing the next retriever to go to line..with other handlers!!!

Huge Congratulations, FC Jazz Hurst, his owners..and Ty Rorem!!! ..and Ty's ..must be incredibly proud parents, as well!!

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats to Clint Avant on the 3rd in the derby with Lil Bit. I heard she ran a great trial!!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks to all the club members and volunteers and judges who worked so hard to put on a quality event! Only those who help with a trial know how much work it takes for the rest of us to indulge our addiction for a weekend. As always, well done Cajun Riviera.

Congratulations to all who placed especially my friend Ken Barton and Carly for their Blue in the Amateur. That last series was a doozy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2010)

Congratulations to Ken and Carly. Tom and Tie, both of you are very deserving! It was a big!!! last series and just to finish was an accomplishment,but you guys did a great job!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Way to go Ken and Carly!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Very nice Ken ! Your first series was thrilling


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Big congrats to Ken and Carly on the Am win. Very, very cool.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim Scarborough said:


> CAJUN DERBY RESULTS:
> 
> 1. Boudreaux/Williams
> 2. Bo/Miltotn


Congrats to Wendall and Boudreaux also to Mr. Sam and Bo.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Huge Congrats to Ken and Carly on the Am WIN!!!!!!!! also to Tom and Tie on the second. Way to go guys!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Wendall & Kay with the Derby win!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats to Jim, Deb, & TY for Jazz's win and FC


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations to WWW & Kay with the Derby win!!


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Jan Helgoth said:


> Unofficial "Book is in the back of the Truck" Amateur Results:
> 
> 1st: #04 Ken Barton with Carly (Goes to prove that running First Dog in the First Series is sometimes a good thing!)
> 2nd: #15 Tom Watson with Tie
> ...


Big congrats to Ken and Carly, Tom and Tie and Luke and Cole!!!!!! I think Ken can actually take this ribbon home. Good job guys.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Results are now available on Entry Express . net

Thanks to all that pitched in and helped this weekend. 

Judges, we hope you enjoyed your accomodations and food. 
Thanks for coming!

Second Place in the Open is #46 Wave The Flag Pat Huckabay/Brasseaux


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go Tom Watson and the WWW family.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks, Tom and Bobby. When I saw that last series I thought we were all in trouble sometimes it's a game of inches I was lucky and in great company.


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Ken, didnt get you on the phone. Congrats on that poor, displaced hunting dog.


----------

